# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Trupi i njeriut dhe shperndarja e peshes

## Uroboro

Nese kemi x persona me gjatesi dhe peshe te njesoj a eshte i njejte volumi i trupit per te gjith personat pra a kemi nje rishperndarje te njejte te peshes si gjersia e belite krave e kofsheve etj . A ka nje formule llogaritje qe perdoret ? A ka dhe faktor te tjere qe ndikojn si mosha psh? Deshiroj te theksoj qe jam nduke u marr me nje projekt dhe ky informacion do ishte teper i vlefshem.

----------


## Borak

Jo nuk eshte njelloj . Per faktin qe trupi jone  eshte i perbere prej lengjeve dhe mineraleve. Perqendrimi i minerale ne Kocka mund te jet i tille qe te rrisi apo zvogeloj peshen.

----------

